# Fanes mit Fox 36 RC2 180mm Einstellung



## skateson (1. März 2016)

Hallo

Ich habe ein Fanes 4.0 mit der Fox 36 RC2 180 mm Gabel.

Wie sehen eure Einstellung aus. Bin im Moment noch weng ratlos wie ich die Gabel einstellen soll.

Gruß skateson


----------



## Duc851 (1. März 2016)

Van, Float oder Talas? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skateson (1. März 2016)

Float


----------



## cxfahrer (1. März 2016)

Gewicht...?


Also ich hab meine aufgepumpt dann mit offenen Druckstufen die Zugstufe locker schnalzen lassen (grad so), dann die HS Druckstufe so weit zu, dass sie beim Mäuerchendrop auslangt, und bei der LS Druckstufe irgendwas mittleres. Dann ordentlich gerappelt, da merkt man dann jeden Klick sehr schnell, grad bei den Druckstufen. Bei mir hatte ich nach drei vier Abfahrten am Okopf die Einstellung raus, ein Klick kann den Unterschied zwischen über den Lenker und Staubsaugerfeeling ausmachen. Seit Jahren unverändert. Kann nachgucken welche Werte genau, aber das hilft nur wenn du auch 93kg wiegst.


----------



## skateson (1. März 2016)

Hy wiege so ca. 85 kg


----------



## cxfahrer (1. März 2016)

skateson schrieb:


> Hy wiege so ca. 85 kg


tja dann helfen dir meine Werte auch nicht.


----------



## skateson (6. März 2016)

Hat keiner weiter tipps für mich.


----------



## xalex (6. März 2016)

dannn schreibe doch mal das baujahr wenigstens...


----------



## grey (6. März 2016)

hast das Fox-Grundsetup schon getestet, wenn ja, was stört dich daran?

zb. 2016er Manual: http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=553#settingforkairpressure

Wenn nein, einfach nur unreflektiert schreiben wie ratlos man ist, hilft niemanden, bisserl mitdenken schadet nicht. Ansonsten steht es dir auch frei eine Gabel ohne jegliche Einstellmöglichkeit zu kaufen.


----------



## skateson (6. März 2016)

Baujahr 2015 wollte halt nur wissen was dir setup ihr so fahrt


----------



## cxfahrer (6. März 2016)

20% Sag - 5bar - hi 11 h lo 15 rebound 8 ( jeweils von auf). 2013er. 93kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skateson (7. März 2016)

Danke.


----------



## skateson (9. September 2016)

das einzige was mich am grundsetup ein wenig stört ist ,dass die Gabel zum Ende hin sehr progressiv wird. wie andere ich das am besten?


----------



## cxfahrer (9. September 2016)

Luftkammer vergrössern.


----------



## skateson (9. September 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Luftkammer vergrössern.



wie mache ich das am besten


----------



## cxfahrer (9. September 2016)

keine Ahnung - bei der 2013 wars einfach.


----------

